# Danish Special 2011



## Carrot (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought I would just create a little thread for the results of Danish Special 2011 


So far we have 3 NRs

Square-1 avg: 33.22(Oscar Roth Andersen)
Feet single: 46.13 (Henrik Buus Aagaard)
Feet avg: 48.93 (Henrik Buus Aagaard) 2nd in the world


----------



## Henrik (Aug 21, 2011)

Dutch NR Pyraminx Avg: 5.33 sec.


----------



## Henrik (Aug 21, 2011)

Odder: Megaminx NRs: 56.61 avg of 5 and 50.21 single


----------



## Brunito (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice job a what about odders pyraminx averages???


----------



## Henrik (Aug 21, 2011)

Fails!


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 21, 2011)

wow for the megaminx


----------



## Carrot (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you marcobelotti 

Also, Karina had 2.75+2 on the scramble I got 2.81 for


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 22, 2011)

The results are up:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=DanishSpecial2011


----------

